# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  My Experience with Ostarine!

## bass

Just thought to post my experience with Ostarine in case you are interested. I started at 25mg per day and got headaches all day, my muscles were aching and felt like I was coming down with a flu, second day the same, third day I stopped and everything went back to normal, the next day I did half the dose and gave me the same sides but not as severe, the day after I did a full dose and was just as harsh as the first and second day. I stopped and dumped the rest in the toilet! I got nothing but a bad headaches, pressure in my head, felt lightheaded, muscle aches and hungry as shit. $130.00 down the drain!

----------


## tballz

So your experience with sarms s-4 (andarine) is much better than ostarine? That's interesting. I thought for sure ostarine would have been better than andarine.

----------


## bass

i really expected similar results but without the vision sides, this one is definitely worse for me. i would do SARMs S4 again but with the vision side its not worth it either. obviously the younger lads are having a good success with it, perhaps its the age or simply just me.

----------


## tballz

Good to know, bass. Thanks again for your input.

----------


## CMB

Hmm maybe you reacted differently to it then most people would like tballz said I would have thought ostarine would have been less sides but it seems that would be the opposite case for you.

----------


## bass

the side are different, i never got a headache or muscle aches from S4, only vision! in fact my joints were more sore with Ostarine where S4 suppressed/healed joint pain.

----------


## daveblacktown

perhaps your high starting dose was too much... if you started lower and built up maybe the negative sides would be less

----------


## bass

its possible! just didn't like the feeling, and dumped it so i don't get tempted to continue, i am sure its good stuff, just not for me.




> perhaps your high starting dose was too much... if you started lower and built up maybe the negative sides would be less

----------


## OH REALLY

bass that sucks man...sorry to hear that..maybe it was what the chemical was mixed with that got you sick, are you alergic or have problems with peg?

----------


## bass

what is peg? i am allergic to codeine and Aspirin, but even with that i only get stomach ache not headaches or pressure in my head!

----------


## Necrosaro

Check your blood pressure too just in case!

----------


## bass

> Check your blood pressure too just in case!


i did, it went up while on it, my normal blood pressure is about 117/73 but when i was on Ostarine it went up to 140/80, still nothing serious but it was enough for me to stop!

----------


## sixoner

sux to hear that bud, hope all is well. thanks for sharing your research on the sarms bass....more so for researching the sarms right LOL

----------

